# Jvc send service problema



## Montw448 (May 17, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes tengo un problema con  El estéreo de mi carro jvc  jvc kdr860bt dice protecting send service y no se como soluciónar el problema


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2018)

Más claro echale agua, dice "Protegiendo, enviar al Service"


----------



## Montw448 (May 17, 2018)

Podrías explicarte


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)

Fijate si éste reseteo te funciona :






Sinó hay que quitar o reprogramar la eeprom 20c4


----------



## Montw448 (May 17, 2018)

Ya intente resetearlo y no sigue igual


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)

Si sabés de electrónica probá quitando la eeprom 20c4  , es de 8 pines.

Si no sabés mandalo al service .


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2018)

Lo más clásico salida de audio Out!!!! 
Que se fije en la salida de parlantes y por las dudas verifique el cableado, porque puede haber algún parlante dañado o cables en corto, porque si lo arregla y lo vuelve a poner se romperá de nuevo
Y en una de esas si hay un corto y lo levanta se normaliza


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)

Ummm , por problemas de cableado dan Wiring Check


----------



## Montw448 (May 18, 2018)

Como arreglaría un corto creo que eso es


----------

